# scopes for field, Size and power?????



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

What size and power lense is most popular for field/fita? I am trying to get all the edge I can get so post up your setup.

If you want to save alot of time post you whole setup from top to bottom. :darkbeer:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

2006 protec xt2000 limbs and spiral cams
Pro tuner rest with Jesse mount
B stinger XL premiere stabs. 36 front w/4 oz 10 side with 11 oz
Victory nanoforce with 1.75 shield cut X vanes
Shibuya ultima cp 520
Sureloc black eagle 29mm scope with 6X lens and .29 up pin


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

2009 Hoyt Alphamax35 XTR cams
Pro Tuner Rest with Grimace mount
Bernie's Control Freak stabs, 35" front with 4.5oz and 14" side with 11oz.
Victory Nanoforce .500's with Flex Fletch 187's
Tru Ball/Axcel 3000
Shibuya 29mm scope 4x lens and 5/16" stick on ring
Super Ball hooded peep, 3/64" aperture, no clarifyer


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

there is no 'magic, one size does best' piece of gear for field. sure, somethings will perform better overall for the majority of shooters, but not ALL shooters.

if you want an edge, practice. learn the strengths and weaknesses of both you and your gear. the stuff i shoot and how i shoot it will do you no good. how does your bow shoot in the rain? how steady can you hold in a light breeze? do you know how much to cut for 12deg down? how far do you need to bubble off center when the target is on a 20deg hillside?

you can shoot a 6x lens if you want, but where will you locate your extension? close in or further out? the location of the extension will effect the overall magnification of the lens. a 6x lens 32 inches from the eye may have less magnification than a 4x lens 36 inches from the eye.

where you decide to put your extension is all a subjective issue. can you hold steady enuff with it far out and not cause aiming anxiety? will the scope housing fit in your peep the way you prefer it?


learning your equipment and how it performs in the varying conditions of a field course is the edge you seek, not some magic piece of equipment.

it's not the answer you were seeking or wanted to know, but it's the truth.


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*Rock Monkey*

I hear what your saying, Just trying to see what everyone shoots. I am learning the field game and want to see if I am using something I should not or is there something better equipment wise that will work for field archery. I have a good setup and shot it as well as I can just trying to get as good as I can. :darkbeer: Thanks Bowjunkie


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

bowjunkie said:


> I hear what your saying, Just trying to see what everyone shoots. I am learning the field game and want to see if I am using something I should not or is there something better equipment wise that will work for field archery. I have a good setup and shot it as well as I can just trying to get as good as I can. :darkbeer: Thanks Bowjunkie


I've used all three sizes that SureLoc offers and found the smallest 29 mm to be the best for me. Outdoors, I use a .55 diopter lens.

HTH


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm liking my 35mm and 4X right now. Haven't tried the 29mm though I would like to.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I guess I'm an odd duck when it comes to scopes. I actually prefer the bigger 3D size. I'm using a CR 3D size (1.75"). I've been using a 6x with a .29 fiber but this week I've changed back to a true spot lens; 6x .25" grind.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

I have a new TruSpot scope and 4X lens at .25" grind, but I haven't even tried it yet. The scope is about 1.25".


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Just remember that the sight radius (peep to eye) is important when you consider what diopter sight to get. My 6X might give less perceived magnification than another's 4X.

I'm using a Classic Large scope (31mm)
Back and forth between a 4X and 6X with a stick on dot.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Im using the new Mini Magnum scope from shrewed its about a 32mm scope looks just like it's larger predessaor with the same ease of changing lenses..

My setup

09 Hoyt Vantage Elite 55lbs Spiral X 3.5
28 strands on string and cables 452X(custom made)
B-Stinger premier Bars 36" w/6oz and 15" w/12oz
T.R.U. Ball Axel 3000 with shrewd mini mag scope currently running a 4x
Easton protours 470's with 110gr tips @ 27"
Releases are a T.R.U.Ball sweet spot for pratice and a T.R.U. Ball Absloute for game day


----------

